# Zoom in autocad



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I have recently started using autocad 2006 and have come across a problem. In version 2000 the default for the mouse wheel was to zoom in and out. In version 2006 the default is to pan up and down. Now if I hold the ctrl key and use the mouse wheel it will zoom in and out though. Is there a way to change it to where I don't have to hold down the ctrl key to zoom? Thanks for any help.


Clark76


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

does the mouse work okay in other programs? you can customise autocad 2006 more than previous versions, but the middle button is a standard pan/zoom for a lot of applications. the mouse isn't a customizable one?


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

freddyhard said:


> does the mouse work okay in other programs? you can customise autocad 2006 more than previous versions, but the middle button is a standard pan/zoom for a lot of applications. the mouse isn't a customizable one?


The mouse works fine in other programs.

How do you customize mouse buttons in 2006?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i'm using 2004 here, but i had a quick look at a 2006 station during lunch. i saw it under tools>options and under the display tab. i think there was a button there to customize the User Interface (UI). i didn't see anything thing in there about the middle button, but i only had a few minutes at the station.


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

I figured out my problem. In the toolbar there is a mouse icon. When I double clicked it gave some mouse settings. Under wheel it was set to enhanced scroll mode. I changed it back to system default and now zoom works by using the wheel alone just the way I like it. Thought I would post my fix in case anyone came across this post with the same problem.


Clark76


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

thanks for posting the fix, and glad to hear you figured it out.


----------

